# What are some good Boykin Hunting lines?



## king killer delete (Jul 17, 2014)

I am not buying Just want an education on some good lines. I know of a good one in Savannah but I was looking for some proven lines.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jul 17, 2014)

LOOK!  Killer made a joke!! And a good one at that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> LOOK!  Killer made a joke!! And a good one at that!






Blind hog + acorn = every now and then


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 17, 2014)

The boykin community that is testing at high levels for performance and breeding is pretty small Killer Elite. There's only 54 or so HRCH boykins in the world. Just a handful of MH's, as the AKC hasn't been accepting the Boykin spaniel for very long. That # should rise in the next few years considerably. 

More of the small breeders that are being very selective in their breedings are also being selective to who they sell to. Wanting their pups to go to hunt test homes.

here is the list of HRC titled Boykins (Pam Kadlec keeps a running total on her website)

http://boykinspaniel.com/HRCtitles.html


There's a listing of top producing studs (as far as HRC titled dogs) somewhere i saw on the Facebook world recently. But the #'s are again pretty low and not a big pool to fish out of yet. There's several of them with a handful of SHR titled dogs coming from them but #'s aren't high yet for any of them. 

Even from the likes of the Dog you mentioned in Savannah. I think there's only like 6 dogs earning any titles from its breedings (as of last August according to the UKC). I pretty sure that # is higher right now as I know of a couple that have been titled and 2 HRCH titles from that dog in the last year that aren't listed. 

here is that list
http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/News/HistoricalCurrentTopProdu08092013081238AM


There's only a handful of stud dogs in the country I'd consider a pup out of. And even smaller # of females that i'd want one from. 

Kim Smith has a female in Nashville that is really nice. A young girl from Iowa has a really nice female as well that I'd like a dog out of one day. There's 2 really nice studs in Alabama as well, but he's very selective to who he breeds to and there hasn't been many litters from those dogs. 

Indiana has a kennel called Brandywine Creek Boykins that produces some nice dogs.

Pam Kadlec has a good breeding program as well up in South Carolina.   

With more and more people running there boykins in hunt tests and getting health certs done at least there will be actual stats for people to go by, rather than just the "my dog is a good hunting dog".


So i guess as far as "GOOD LINES", who knows. There haven't been a long list of good LINES yet. There are however some really nice dogs owned by individuals across the country not really associated with big kennels.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jul 17, 2014)

In terms of people's definitions of "lines" or "stock" there are actually only a couple. Just Ducky kennels and Brandywine kennels are probably the most noteable. GRHRCH "Mule" is probably the most predominant Boykin stud of recent history. There aren't many "lines" because the general possum population is so small.


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 17, 2014)

And Mule is gone. Not sure if she has any straws. Pam has an 8 month old Mule pup now in her kennel she says is coming along nicely.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jul 17, 2014)

There have only ever been a couple that have truly impressed me at hunt tests. Duke of Earl was one of them. I didn't realize he was out of hinchmans kennel. That dog didn't realize he wasn't a lab.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info. Just looking around not buying yet.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2014)

Not to derail the thread, but is there anything that a Boykin do that a Lab can't?


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 17, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> Not to derail the thread, but is there anything that a Boykin do that a Lab can't?



Yes. Withstand 100 degree heat on a dove field all afternoon without stroking out.


----------



## bassculler (Jul 17, 2014)

i originally wanted a lab but after realizing that my family wanted a smaller inside dog,  after much deliberation, i went with a boykin. I did a tremendous amount of research. My trainer trains/ breeds a national champion (upland) male named max. I put a deposit down on a puppy to be on the ground this September but got a call that it was a false pregnancy. So, i went back to the drawing board and chose a puppy out of 2 lines- brandywine and rocky river. accomplished parents. Although i feel like i got a good dog, i still think it is somewhat of a gamble. mine loves water and will retrieve anything, but the fat lady hasnt sang yet.


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 17, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> Not to derail the thread, but is there anything that a Boykin do that a Lab can't?



Justus4all. 

put em side by side, with great pedigrees, and great trainer. and give me the lab. I've trained both. 

Personally I love training a boykin all the way through to a finished level. 

There are some really crappy labs not worth feeding. been around labs that didn't want to get in water. and labs that just didn't like it. so they're in both breeds. i just have always liked the boykin breed. had them a long time and enjoy the challenge of stepping up to the line and passing finished tests many folks fail with their labs. There's a few good ones out there. I got one that can MARK with most any lab around. he doesn't care how far it is. its a lot of fun when you get one like that. 

Joe plays with him at times. He can vouch for his work. 

Apples and Oranges though in most cases. All in what a person wants. my favorite personal dog now is black. And she's amazingly talented. well see how far she can take us.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 18, 2014)

Good luck with the black.  
I am out of dogs for anything but pets now.  I do understand the attraction of pulling slightly against the grain.  
Boykins are pretty things.  I have an English Setter, pretty like that, but useless for anything but decorating a truck seat. LOL


----------

